# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 and facebook games



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

I recently got my wife a Vaio Duo with Windows 8.1. She loves playing Bejeweled Blitz but the touch screen responds to up/down movements in the browser instead of moving pieces in the game. She is using the latest Firefox build for her browser. Is there any solution for this other than using a mouse?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 and facebook games*

Use the IE metro app instead of the desktop IE.


----------



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 and facebook games*

Thanks for the suggestion but I prefer not using IE at all if possible. Is there a way to use Firefox?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 and facebook games*

No as FF does not support touch.


----------



## Darkkhelmet (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 and facebook games*

Ah, I see, thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 and facebook games*

Any time!


----------

